
Ask HN: How do you make a site for a new service look “established”? - asdfman123
I&#x27;m making a website for legal resources for people being evicted due to COVID-19.<p>Right now, the Wordpress theme is okay but it looks sparse -- like anyone could have spun it up in a weekend. (Which is actually what happened, but that&#x27;s okay because it&#x27;s backed by real pro-bono lawyers.)<p>Are there any resources that show how to &quot;beef&quot; it up, or indicate what kind of content makes it look more trustworthy?
======
brryant
Webflow has a landing page with a lot of free templates and resources to help
SMBs: [https://webflow.com/covid-business-
resources](https://webflow.com/covid-business-resources)

------
eaenki
I would suggest using webflow instead of Wordpress for a variety of reasons. I
can help w making it look pretty cool too if you want, for free. In that case
hmu francesco@whitepinefinance.com

------
mimixco
Make some custom graphics using Canva and stock photos. Put words in them in
big fonts and use a variety throughout.

